# leopard gecko stroking?



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

What does it mean when a leopard gecko lifts its body up when you stroke it? My nephew recently got one and everytime he strokes her back she lifts it up? Is she enjoying it or not?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## dawsgeckos92 (Apr 7, 2013)

*hey*

Some like it some do not mine just like a little scratch behind the head


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

But her moving her body upwards does it mean she likes it?


----------



## dawsgeckos92 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: hey*

Not exactly it could mean you are pissing her off lol but some do like it out of around 60 geckos I have one if you try touch him or stroke him he will draw blood so some dont like but most will do does it try move when you do it


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

No ill try get a YouTube video of one doing the same thing as my nephews


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Leopard Gecko Stroking - YouTube


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

That to me looks like he isn't enjoying it. He looks to be making himself big, much like many species of Toads do, in an attempt to discourage predators from attacking.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I've not tried stroking the backs like that but I'd say half of mine like their heads/chins/whole face getting stroked and will actively rub up against my fingers and shut their eyes like a cat. I think they must like it as they have room to move away or walk off if they don't, they are also my calmest, most confident gecks, the ones that are most at ease with me and don't show any nervyness or skittishness generally - so they must be comfortable and seem to enjoy it


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Artisan said:


> I've not tried stroking the backs like that but I'd say half of mine like their heads/chins/whole face getting stroked and will actively rub up against my fingers and shut their eyes like a cat. I think they must like it as they have room to move away or walk off if they don't, they are also my calmest, most confident gecks, the ones that are most at ease with me and don't show any nervyness or skittishness generally - so they must be comfortable and seem to enjoy it


I know someone a while back explained why they close their eyes when you touch their head and why they don't always move off, both where to do with defence and protection, instincts still intact.

I'm probably biased though, I don't have many handle-able mainstream reptiles and generally don't believe they enjoy handling or stroking XD More scientific research needed in this area as in most areas of exotic keeping


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> I know someone a while back explained why they close their eyes when you touch their head and why they don't always move off, both where to do with defence and protection, instincts still intact.
> 
> I'm probably biased though, I don't have many handle-able mainstream reptiles and generally don't believe they enjoy handling or stroking XD More scientific research needed in this area as in most areas of exotic keeping


Yes more research would be good I agree.

See some of mine wont tolerate being touched on the head/chin and will run off, these are my more nervy gecks....the ones that are strong and confident will let me do this, then happily walk onto my hand so I dont think they feel under any threat....or they would walk off like the others. 
I like to believe they enjoy it ever so slightly ....even if it might not prove to be true I will carry on believing that - as it makes me smile  :lol2:


----------



## dawsgeckos92 (Apr 7, 2013)

Artisan said:


> Yes more research would be good I agree.
> 
> See some of mine wont tolerate being touched on the head/chin and will run off, these are my more nervy gecks....the ones that are strong and confident will let me do this, then happily walk onto my hand so I dont think they feel under any threat....or they would walk off like the others.
> I like to believe they enjoy it ever so slightly ....even if it might not prove to be true I will carry on believing that - as it makes me smile  :lol2:


Some of them definitely like it like you stated the not so tame ones will run off but then the confident ones will try climb onto your hand when stroked


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Artisan said:


> Yes more research would be good I agree.
> 
> See some of mine wont tolerate being touched on the head/chin and will run off, these are my more nervy gecks....the ones that are strong and confident will let me do this, then happily walk onto my hand so I dont think they feel under any threat....or they would walk off like the others.
> I like to believe they enjoy it ever so slightly ....even if it might not prove to be true I will carry on believing that - as it makes me smile  :lol2:




I do feel I have to keep a more open mind to it all though as I try to with most aspects of reptile care, maybe there is something in there after all. Especially the reptiles that have been CB over generations such as Leo's and beardies or have been in the hobby for a long time.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't believe any reptiles enjoy or like being held or stroked. They tolerate it, and some more than others. If they ever seem like they genuinely want to be on you I believe it's because they are favouring the conditions outside the vivarium at that moment in time. 

I also have the idea that the bumps all over a leopard geckos back are similar to that of a cats whiskers and is quite a sensitive area to touch, none of mine like it, two of them tolerate it after they've got over the shock of the first time. As for raising their bodies, it's a defence mechanism to make themselves look bigger. 

Pretty much any movement a reptile displays is defence, aggression or mating. They don't have much more in their vocabulary. They don't need anything else.

Just thought I'd add if you that that doesn't stop me handling them and if you feel like you want to stroke them stroke them. If you handle often enough they shouldn't see you as a threat and like most animals if they really want you to stop they will probably bite you and run or move away. I don't think it stresses them out enough to be detrimental to their health. Unless you're being over the top lol


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

My beardie loves being stroked she tilts her head and when I stop moves closer to me.. At least I think she loves it lol


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

no reptiles truly enjoy it i don't think, just tolerate it


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

My beardies and my rankin all shut their eyes if I get too close to their head/stroke their heads. I remember reading somewhere that it's more of a defensive mechanism. Not all lizards are runners, most will stand their ground and puff/gape as first point of defense and I think eye closing is a part of them protecting themselves. 

Would definitely like to see studies on this though for a definitive explanation as I'm sure no-one really knows


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

Robynleanne said:


> My beardies and my rankin all shut their eyes if I get too close to their head/stroke their heads. I remember reading somewhere that it's more of a defensive mechanism. Not all lizards are runners, most will stand their ground and puff/gape as first point of defense and I think eye closing is a part of them protecting themselves.
> 
> Would definitely like to see studies on this though for a definitive explanation as I'm sure no-one really knows


would guess that the closing the eyes is to keep things out like we may close ours or squint in a sandy wind


----------

